# Mogrify:  how to add multiple lines of text to watermark



## Nibbler (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but none of my searches showed the answer I'm looking for.  I'm trying to break apart a long watermark into two lines, but the program won't show the second line of text.

I want it to look like this:​


> Several new photos to see!
> 2011 This place © Nibbler​


(This is not the exact text)

My export is only showing the first line.  Do I have to add an instruction for Mogrify to see the second line?  I also wanted to add another text layer for a drop shadow, but I haven't made it that far.

I tried to add a second Text Annotation line in the Mogrify configuration post-process actions menu, but the insert button is greyed out.  I can't do this:


----------



## Nibbler (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, I managed to insert two separate watermarks which I've offset by a few pixels so that they appear as one watermark, but I'd like to be able to have both lines on the same preset so that I can alter color, transparency and font size easily without having to change both lines individually.  Is this possibly in Mogrify?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Nibbler, welcome to the forum!

On a Mac, Opt-return will give you a new line.  I can't remember which modifier it is on Windows - try Shift-enter, and if that doesn't work, try the other modifiers (Ctrl or Alt)


----------

